# Operational Issues with Indoor Childrens Hospital Layout



## JaDaGing (May 25, 2008)

Looking for any advice as to which locomotives might preform the best on a Children's Hospital Layout that runs 13 hours a day.
Since last November a group of Large Scale molders have been charged with building a functioning indoor G scale train layout just inside this new facility.
The administration has request that we have "'Trains Running" 24/7
We compromised for the time being with a 8 am to 9 pm operation.
Three trains are on timers that has one running for 30 minutes while the others rest for 60 minutes.
A trolley runs end to end all day.

OK, so our issues have been the locomotives. We are wearing out wheels and a few gears on every engine we have run (USA Docksider, LGB Moguls, MTH Steam & Diesel)
When we first installed brass track we were finding the curves were showing more wear then we felt reasonable, so we changed out all of the track to stainless steel.
That now seems to be one of the key factors in this wheel wear.
We are trying to stay as true to the 40' and early 50's so it leaves out the more modern diesels.

I'm wondering if there is a source for stainless steel wheels for any of the loco's?
Or were open to any other suggestions and/or advice.

Hope I have this in the correct forum?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JaDaGing on 10 Jul 2010 07:13 PM 

Looking for any advice as to which locomotives might preform the best on a Children's Hospital Layout that runs 13 hours a day.
Since last November a group of Large Scale molders have been charged with building a functioning indoor G scale train layout just inside this new facility.
The administration has request that we have "'Trains Running" 24/7
We compromised for the time being with a 8 am to 9 pm operation.

Unfortunately, running 24/7 is a bit unreasonable. While the locomotives are very well built, they are not made to run constantly, need to rest periodically and have preventative maintainence done. The 13 hour running schedule is heavy but should be doable as you've explained below.

Three trains are on timers that has one running for 30 minutes while the others rest for 60 minutes.
A trolley runs end to end all day. 
That's a good schedule so they can cool and rest for a time. The trolleys should be able to run all day as they can have a time of "rest" at the ends of the run. I run 3 trolleys for the same 13+ hours a day and they run fine. However, they're going to need maintainence as well. 


OK, so our issues have been the locomotives. We are wearing out wheels and a few gears on every engine we have run (USA Docksider, LGB Moguls, MTH Steam & Diesel)
When we first installed brass track we were finding the curves were showing more wear then we felt reasonable, so we changed out all of the track to stainless steel. 
The brass track is softer and will be more likely to wear on the curves. The heavier the locomotive the more wear. However, stainless is harder and as you've found, the stainless is wearing the wheels more rapidly. The locomotive I've found to give the best wheel mileage is the Hartland Locomotive works Big John. I've been running them for almost 10 years and have many, many miles on them with little or no wear. Another locomotive that will run and run and run is the Barry's Big Train conversion for the Bachmann 4-6-0. It's been around for many, many years and can be maintained and repaired quite easily.


That now seems to be one of the key factors in this wheel wear.
We are trying to stay as true to the 40' and early 50's so it leaves out the more modern diesels. 
The steam locomotives you've described are very good runners but have larger diameter wheels which have a tendency to run a bit slower in the curves and will wear a bit more. That's with the exception of the USA Dockside. That has nice sized wheels to give good pulling power very efficiently. The LGB Moguls are great runners but will have a tendency to slow on the curves and increase idler gear wear. I think you'll be way ahead to have 2 or 3 of each type of locomotive so you can keep fixing them on a rotating basis. 


I'm wondering if there is a source for stainless steel wheels for any of the loco's?
Or were open to any other suggestions and/or advice.


These are just my observations from running like you do. Many days,especially this time of the year, my trains start running at 7am and go back in the barn about 9 in the evening. Yes, there's wear and tear on them and I'm constantly working on them. It's just part of the hobby.

When trains are running as much as you're running them, they will need attention. I don't think I answered your question about the SS wheels but there will be other posts that will address that issue. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Raymond might, NWSL has them listed. 

Now it's a matter of getting them. 

Consider lubing the track. No kidding. A squirt of CRC-32 or the like. If it's not too slippery might help. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello JaDaGing, 

There are several things that you can do to improve the operational operation times of your trains. 

First, use Stainless Steel track, and wheels. You can get the track from whoever you like, and you can get the wheels from Aristo, or from Ted who in a member on here. 

Second, I would use Diesels as much as possible. They have less moving parts, and tend to do better on the curves. 

Third, there is a rail lube that you can mix with graphite and put on the rails to cut down on wear and tear on the wheels, and rail. 

Fourth, try to have the engines take turns running on the layout. Have them switch out after each lap, and go to the next one in line. Also try to run short trains, I.E. 20 cars or less. This will help with motor, and gear wear. 

I hope these tips help you out in your endeavor, and if you need anything else, please let me know. You can contact me at [email protected] If you let me know what hospital it is, I may be able to hook you up with a Loco or two. 

Loco Lee


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

This will most likely be the least desirable answer to your wheel wear issue, but I believe it might be the best. Drawing from my experience in the O scale section of the New York Society of Model Engineers, I would recommend re-tiring the steam locos with cast iron tires. The rail used at the NYSME on the O scale layout was custom rolled steel rail (rolled in the 40's I believe). Members that had scratch built locos that were 20 plus years old still had the original tires on them. No, they didn't run the lengths of time you are speaking, but the steel rail they were using was REAL hard (I still have a piece - momento). 

To obtain the material for the tires, use the hubs off of cast iron pipe fittings. Yup, a lot of lathe work, but I think it will remedy the tire wear. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

My dad built a window display (OO) in Erdington, UK in the late 50's to attract kids to the toy store we had. He had a push button that ran the trains for a time, then they shut off. Perhaps if you had the trolly running all the time and a push button for kids, so that the trains are not running when there is no one watching, or perhaps a motion detector, to reduce miles traveled.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It makes a huge difference, what size of curves you are running on. The larger the better. I realize it may be difficult or impossible to make any changes, but should be kept in mind. Small USA Diesels seem to hold up very well.


----------



## JaDaGing (May 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your quick replies. 
Stan, thanks for responding to each item. I will need to talk with you related to the kind of equipment and maintenance your doing on your powered equipment. The two new Docksider’s wore out their wheels the quickest and were sure it’s due to the heavy weight of these little engines. What trolleys are you running? We have sent two of our out to Barry to have him re-work the power and gears. 
Greg & Lee, we spend two or three days a week cleaning the track to keep the equipment running, I’d be interested in hearing more about the kind of track lube you’re referring to and how this may affect the overall operation of the trains. We are rotating the engines as much as possible and have a twin for most so that we can service one while the other is in operation. We have kept the train very short with five being maximum number of cars until we can resolve the locomotive issues. 
Bob C. … Any ideas on who might have the ability to turn cast iron wheels for any of these locomotives? What you have experienced in the past is what a number of us feel might be the best answer, to find a harder wheel set then the ones that come with all of these engines. 
Nick, I didn’t mention in my first post but in Phase 3 we will be adding some very spectacular electronic controls that will include touch less buttons for the children to activate trains, carnivals and a few other surprises on the layout. We got a peek at one of the controllers the other day and it’s Amazing! As a child put’s their finger over a divot on the face it lights up in color and will start a sequence of events on the layout. This may help solve much of our problems with run times. 
And Mike, We were very limited on have in larger curves as the site is triangle in shape and to get a nice looking layout we have to live with 7 and 8’ curves. 
I hope to post a few pictures soon of our progress…. 
Thanks to everyone for helping out.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Feel free to email me... [email protected]


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm involved with a model rr museum in NH which had similar problems. We used stainless steel rails and experienced frequent wheel wear. 

We found that replacing the rolling stock wheels with LGB Ball Bearing wheelsets (stainless wheels) solves the problem for the cars. It also reduces the train's overall drag which helps reduce the locomotive's wheel wear. We're running the older Aristo FAs and LGB Swiss electrics and moguls. All seem to wear about the same rate; the flanges will become razor sharp in some cases! 

My feeling on the loco wheels...by the time the flanges wear off, it's probably time for an overhaul anyways. 

I agree with Mike...the smaller USA diesels (44 tonners, ALCO S4, NW2) are a good option. 
For $140-$200 you can replace the engines every year and sell the older ones on ebay!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Reverse the locos on a regular schedule and run in the opposite direction.
You will still wear out loco wheels, but it will take a little longer.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By JaDaGing on 10 Jul 2010 07:13 PM 

Looking for any advice as to which locomotives might preform the best on a Children's Hospital Layout 
You might try to contact the Dallas Children's Hospital (Dallas, Texas). I visited their layout about 20 years ago. The photos on the web look the same as I remember from 20 years ago. As I recall, they were running 100% LGB at that time.

The layout is 4 independent levels. Back when I saw it, it was just constant running; no stopping, no starting, no inclines.

This photo is from an internet URL:










I wish you luck on finding a durable solution to the problem.


----------

